# Urban and city dwellers



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I have a question I have been reading your post for a while now. it looks like some of you want
to make your house look like it has been looted. This is a great idea but if do this right your windows 
will be open or busted out. Are you planing to stay in the basement? 

If so I have an idea that might help. Could you use a small generator and use some kind of pipe (even copper)
and run the exhaust into the basement drain? Seal it up good with something?
The noise from the generator would be down in the sewer and not in the house. 

And if you are using a car battery and LEDs for light you would only need to run it once in a while to 
recharge the battery

I have a small $99 800 watt generator that will run a battery charger just fine. 
run the generator for an hour and you can have 50 hours of light. 

Thoughts? Am I wrong on this?


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Well I don't think a small generator can be made quiet enough to hide the noise in a time with no cars running and other typical city noises. You said basement not a shelter. If the community is known for basements people will look there.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

In my area, almost everyone has bars or "HD window screens" on their windows plus the window darkening film. Supposed to be vandal and burglar resistant, so windows would hold up. 
The exhaust would probably find it way back up to the roof sewage vents and might carry some noise with it. I doubt that a generator could be sound proofed enough when and if there is no other noise outside to help cover it up. While I feel a generator is ok for a NON shtf event, I wouldn't use it until things stabilize, what ever that is??? My plan for power is photo-voltaic panels and batteries, so no noise. I have a 12VDC/120VAC refrigerator that is absolutely great. Only holds 1.2? cubic feet (46 12 oz cans), but it will freeze down to about 10 degrees even if the temp is 110", even better if there is a fan blowing on the coils. Draws 50 watts/4 amps if it were to run continually. 
View attachment 5905

This is the new version. $600. Mine is pushing 30 years old, and I use it all the time instead of a cooler with ice.


----------



## SquirrelBait (Jun 6, 2014)

Plenty of videos on how to quite a generator on that page. Also building a revetment of sand bags can further quiet a genny.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I remember in small engine shop class they would route the exaust from the small engine's out the window with something that looked like a flexible dryer tube. That makes me think could you use a dryer vent for exhaust? Or maybe the chimney if your in the basement. Carbon monoxide detection.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

James m said:


> I remember in small engine shop class they would route the exaust from the small engine's out the window with something that looked like a flexible dryer tube. That makes me think could you use a dryer vent for exhaust? Or maybe the chimney if your in the basement. Carbon monoxide detection.


 Boy I don't know about that it gets pretty hot. I made an exhaust system out of copper pipe for a generator and I had soldered them together 
and the solder melted and it feel apart. I had to pop rivet them together and that held. I guess aluminum takes more heat to melt. 
so I don't think drier vent would work.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

It just looked like dryer vent. It was thicker and felt like it had metal spring in it.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

James m said:


> It just looked like dryer vent. It was thicker and felt like it had metal spring in it.


 Oh I bet it was the same stuff that we would put on the tail pipe of a car if we were going run a car inside at the
dealership. was it black?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Yes it was black.


----------

